
Torvalds Is Unconvined By LTO'ing A Linux Kernel - r4um
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTY1OTg
======
fit2rule
This is good stewardship by Linus, yet once again. It makes no sense to just
jump on this feature without community support - and that means testing,
refining, analyzing the plusses/minuses in moving to this optimization level.

------
voltagex_
The acronym - Link Time Optimisation, probably needs to be expanded in the
title.

